# X Server unter HAL stürzt immer ab

## Chev

Hi Leute,

bei der Einrichtung meines Gentoo-Systems (bin Anfänger) bin ich auf ein etwas größeres Problem gestoßen, das ich bisher nicht lösen konnte.

Und zwar stürzt der X-Server, wenn ich ihn mit USE="hal" kompiliere, sofort nach dem Starten ständig ab.

Bis zum schwarz/weiß gepunkteten Hintergrund und X-Mauscursor komme ich noch, dann allerdings keine Reaktion mehr. Auch Ctrl-D, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace oder sogar Ctrl-Alt-Delete funktionieren nicht mehr.

Das Problem tritt ebenfalls auf, wenn ich in der xorg.conf die meisten Einträge auskommentiere. Ganz ohne xorg.conf funktioniert es leider überhaupt nicht (startet nicht), weil er dann versucht den nv-Treiber zu laden, ich aber nur nvidia installiert habe.

Ohne HAL hab ich den Server zwar mal zum Laufen gekriegt, im IRC wurde mir allerdings die Benutzung mit HAL empfohlen.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man da weitermachen kann?

----------

## Knieper

Entweder das beknackte HAL weglassen oder die normale Analyse (strace, inkl. debug kompilieren...). Wozu brauchst Du denn HAL?

----------

## Chev

Tja, weiß ich auch nicht so genau.

Vllt. wäre es für die Zukunft nicht schlecht sich damit ein bisschen auszukennen, aber ich kann das nicht einschätzen.

Man hat mir halt im IRC dazu geraten, daher wollte ich das verfolgen. Aber wenn man mir hier davon abrät, bin ich wohl auch bereit das zu glauben.

Die "normale Analyse" ist mir kein wirklicher Begriff - wie gesagt, ich bin Neuling.  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Chev

Versuche es mal wie folgt:

Setze in der /etc/make.conf die Variable 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"
```

setze die Use-Flag "hal" am besten global, also mit in der make.conf zu den USE="hal"

diese sollte jedoch wenn du ein Desktop Profil nutzt bereits mit gesetzt sein.

Nun passt du dein System an die neu gesetzten Variablen und USE-Flags an, zb mit einem "emerge -avuDN xorg-server"

Nun müssen noch "dbus" und der "hald" gestartet werden, die machst du mit 

```
# /etc/init.d dbus start

# /etc/init.d hald start

# rc-update add dbus default

# rc-update add hald default
```

somit sollte das Grundlegende erst mal funktionieren.

Hal wird dir Standardmässig ein "en" Tastatur-Layout liefern, wenn du dies unter X komplett auf Deutsch haben möchtest dann erstelle noch eine hal-Policy unter  /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

und kopiere dir fürs erste dies hinein

```
# nano -w /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi
```

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

     <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbRules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbVariant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

Nun solltest du auch ein "de" Tastatur-Layout erhalten.

Weitere Info findest du zb auch im Xorg 1.5 Upgrade Guide http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

@Knieper

muss man sich hier jetzt schon rechtfertigen wofür man Software nutzt?

mit solchen Antworten verschreckst du sicher viele Neulinge die sich mal linux/unix anschauen möchten...

MfG

----------

## Knieper

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Knieper
> 
> muss man sich hier jetzt schon rechtfertigen wofür man Software nutzt?
> ...

 

Wenn man Probleme mit etwas hat, darf man sich auch die Frage gefallen lassen, wozu man es braucht. Nur weil ein Idiot im IRC meinte man müsse es haben und im engl. Forum ein paar Typen die "bei mir läuft es jetzt, also bin ich Experte und alle anderen müssen es auch so machen"-Schiene fahren, heißt es noch lange nicht, daß man es so machen muß. Wenn er ständig irgendwelche neuen Eingabegeräte anstöpselt - ok, ansonsten gibt es nicht einen Grund diesen HAL-Rotz zu installieren. Es wird nicht umsonst zukünftig durch DeviceKit ersetzt.

 *Quote:*   

> mit solchen Antworten verschreckst du sicher viele Neulinge die sich mal linux/unix anschauen möchten...

 

Bekomme ich Geld für jeden neuen Nutzer oder wieso sollte mich das kümmern?

----------

## Chev

Danke Josef.95, das funktioniert.

Ich hatte wohl einfach versäumt dbus und den HAL Daemon zu starten.

Bekomme beim Verlassen des X-Servers noch eine Fehlermeldung NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module (auch wenn ich glx in der xorg.conf auskommentiere), ist das bedenklich/was hat das zu bedeuten?

----------

## Knieper

Welche Desktopumgebung nutzt Du bzw. willst Du nutzen?

----------

## Josef.95

Junge junge, hier herrscht ja ein rauer Ton..  :Shocked: 

Zu deiner Fehlermeldung NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module

hast du evtl. versäumt auf die nVidia eigenen Libs umzuschalten? , dies erledigst du mit einem 

```
# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

glx solltest du in der xorg.conf drin lassen, bei Verwendung des nvidia Treibers sollte  "GLcore" und "dri" auskommentiert werden.

viel Erfolg

----------

## Chev

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Welche Desktopumgebung nutzt Du bzw. willst Du nutzen?

 

Möchte dann später KDE4 nutzen, bin gerade dabei das zu kompilieren.

----------

